# 16 ounce 6 sided Canadian poison



## deenodean (Sep 10, 2012)

I visited with a few members of the New Glasgow Nova Scotia,  Canada Bottle Club this passed weekend. Here is one bottle that member John has in his collection..it is a 16 ounce 6 sided poison in mint condition. Made by Dominion Glass Canada..
 Comments as to rarity, impressions and value welcome..
 Thanks for looking...


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 10, 2012)

KI-5 and it's relatively common.  It is the largest in it's group...so maybe $30-$40 on a good day.


----------



## Bixel (Sep 11, 2012)

More than that up here in Canada. Even a good shape small size will bring $20-$30.


----------



## bucky902 (Sep 11, 2012)

> More than that up here in Canada


Yes it be more of $50 to $100 up here


----------



## mctaggart67 (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks mint, and if true, I'll put my money where my mouth is and pay $125, plus shipping.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 15, 2012)

And this proves, that the "locals" are worth more to the locals... [&:]


----------



## bne74honda (Sep 16, 2012)

So true, Poison...

 deen, great example!


----------



## deenodean (Sep 16, 2012)

The owner John probably would not part with it..$125.00 + freight is a good offer though! Yes it was nice to see one of those in person....


----------

